# Solved: Playing .ram files.



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I have a .ram music file that I'd very much like to play but I can't find either a programme that will play it or a programme which will convert it to some other format.
Any ideas please?


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

You will need Real Player to play that file. It's free but be warned, it tends to be a bit intrusive. You have to slap it a couple of times in it's options to not allow it to take over all your music playing duties.
You can get the latest one here
http://www.real.com/freeplayer/?rppr=rnwk
I prefer an earlier version of the programme though which I find a little more well behaved.
You can get that here. I went with version 5 as it's small and at the end of the day, you only really want it to play one type of file.
http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=real


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

i'd try real player Alternative - plays the files without the *take over your computer, resistance is futile* approach of Real Player
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
pretty sure media player classic is included, but if not:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Media_Player_Classic.htm


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks both of you. I had an idea that Real player played .ram files but it just took over my comp the last time I tried it.

I'll try those programmes and report back.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Moby - thanks for the link; I installed Real5 and even that wanted to 'phone home' on my other non-internet PC, but at least it played the .rm audios, but not, strangely, the .rm videos which it didn't recognise.
But my main concern is that some of my rm files on that PC are very short and it would be nice to ask Real5 to play all, or a selection, of them but it won't let me pick more than one at a time, and there does not seem to be a play list.
Have you any experience with this?

johnni


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

As far as I know it only plays one track at a time. I try and avoid real files, I have the player to play the files I can't avoid and that's it. I certainly don't waste any time trying to set up or play with the player apart from turning everything off in it's settings. I can't stand the bloody thing or it's files  I don't know what options you get with the alternative player offered above, maybe worth a try.
Sorry I can't help.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I concur with jbcalg above. Real Alternative 1.29 is available at http://www.free-codecs.com/Real_Alternative_download.htm 
It will play all files played by Real Player and does NOTHING else to your computer. I haven't used Real Player for about a year and the only thing I've missed out on is the grief I used to experience with Real Player and its "take over everything" attitude.

Try it. You'll like it a lot.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks jdl - I downloaded Real Alt 1.29 and it plays .rm files singly or in any combination.

johnni


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Glad I could help you mark this one "Solved."


----------

